# [SOLVED] Graphics card does not display on monitor



## jpnumber1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello, i just installed my Ati sapphire radeon 7850 and it will not display anything on my monitor, but all the fans are running. I have tried my old graphics card (Nvidia GT 520) and it works fine. This is a brand new card and i have no idea why this is not working, please help.

Processor: Intel i5-2400 @ 3.10 GHz
Graphics card i'm installing: Ati sapphire radeon 7850 
Old graphics card: Nvidia GT 520
RAM: 8GB


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Graphics card does not display on monitor*

Could be power related. Either the power cable(s) are not connected/not properly connected or the power supply is inadequate.

It could also simply be a faulty card.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Graphics card does not display on monitor*

The Radeon 7850 requires much more power than the GT 520 does. The 7850 requires a minimum 500 W PSU capable of supplying at least 24 continuous amps of current @ 12 V; it also requires a PCI-e 6-pin 12 V power connection to be plugged in. 

What is your Power supply's make and model? Most system builders would recommend a good 650 W PSU for a system using a Radeon 7850 card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Graphics card does not display on monitor*

Definitely sounds like a power issue.
You want to be at 650W with a good quality PSU for the 7850


----------

